# [New Zealand NR] Tom Nelson - 3BLD single (1:18.09) and mean (1:34.55)



## CyanSandwich (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry about the quality and no sound. The only footage was from a phone in the crowd because I was too disorganized to get a camera ready until the last solve. Thanks for the footage though Seb Judd!
(I'm the guy on the right)





I was going safe to get the mean, which is why they were really slow.


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 7, 2014)

nice, keep going! which method ?


----------



## RayLam (Oct 7, 2014)

Great job man!Anson lin told me the full process of the comp.You're potential to break mbld OcR!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

Next time break OcR.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 7, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> nice, keep going! which method ?


Thanks. I use OP/TuRBo, but also know a few corner comms.


RayLam said:


> Great job man!Anson lin told me the full process of the comp.You're potential to break mbld OcR!


Thanks! I hope so!
The MBLD was on cam (good quality) but I probably won't upload it for another couple weeks since I'm visiting Australia soon.



SolveThatCube said:


> Next time break OcR.


I can only hope! (assuming you mean MBLD. 3BLD single and mean are near impossible for me)


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 7, 2014)

Good job, looks like it was a successful comp!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2014)

nice!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 7, 2014)

GJGJGJGJGJ!!!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey, just saw the multi result, awesome!


----------



## brunovervoort (Oct 7, 2014)

Aaaaaaaah, you're the guy on the right  Took me some time until I noticed 
Nice solves! Keep it up!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

What is your orientation? I can't see it in the video


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 8, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> What is your orientation? I can't see it in the video


It's blue top red front. Also thanks all!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> It's blue top red front. Also thanks all!



Ahh so is mine haha. Check out my post on BLD in the off topic disscussion. The carrot is hiring new writers thingy.


----------



## D4vd (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

